# Hey hey!! ‍♀️‍♀️



## OhhSaraJane

TTC BABY #4 ... CURRENTLY 8 DPO, TRYING TO REMAIN CALM DURING THE DREADFUL TWW, FEELING QUEASY, SORE BREAST AND VERYYYYYYY SENSITIVE NIPPLES!! LAST MONTH TRYING BEFORE I TAKE A LITTLE BREAK. 

LOOKING FOR OTHER WOMEN TO TRACK WITH, TALK TO AND SUPPORT!!

BABY DUST ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Shenandoah

Hey i just entered the ttw i need someone to talk to to keep my mind off of the wait. Hopefully i will get my rainbow baby soon


----------



## OhhSaraJane

Shenandoah said:


> Hey i just entered the ttw i need someone to talk to to keep my mind off of the wait. Hopefully i will get my rainbow baby soon

Yes the wait is crucial!! Baby dust to you!! I tested with a Walmart cheapie at approx 6dpo and of course think I saw the faintest of lines. Trying to wait till Saturday to test with a Frer and FMU ...GOOD LUCK TO YOU KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## Shenandoah

Yesterday i had a really bad cramp that lasted for about 10 seconds and then a dull achy feeling for an hour im about 7dpo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

